# Pro-tech Strider Collaboration SNG.....?



## Kraut783 (Jan 31, 2016)

After some thought and internet searching....I decided to buy another Protech TR3 auto.  I had one awhile back....and foolishly let it go.

So I have the urge again, *like anyone needs a real excuse to buy a new knife*, and after looking for another TR3, I found the Protech Strider Collaboration SNG auto....I like the look, and the new 2016 model is a lot better price than the past ones, I do like the all 7075 aluminum frame.

Anyone have any thoughts or experiences with these?



2016 Shot Show:


----------



## x SF med (Jan 31, 2016)

If Mick had a hand in designing it and put his name on it, you can trust the quality of the design.  Protech is not the best knifemaker out there, but not the worst either, they are on the high side of aberage, probably an 80% grade (with 100% being a Loveless, George, Spartan, Harsey, Horrigan, Onion - the custom versions or the near custom versions- and that level of work)


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 31, 2016)

Holy crap that guy in the video is annoying. "ahh, yeah so ahh, this is ahh knife and ahh" fuck me. Representing through public speaking professionalism much?

Knife looks cool, the way I break/lose folder's, its a bit out of my price range. But looks cool.


----------



## Kraut783 (Feb 6, 2016)

Pulled the trigger, will report back...


----------



## Kraut783 (Mar 5, 2016)

okay, I have been carrying the SNG almost everyday since I got this in Feb.  I like it, seems pretty solid and feels good in my hands. Action is solid and there is no play with the parts....price was a lot lower than advertised at the shot show...you can get this one for just over 2 bills.


----------

